
Housing can’t both be a good investment and be affordable - oftenwrong
http://cityobservatory.org/housing-cant-be-affordable_and_be-a-good-investment/
======
nhkssol
The author understates the issue by quoting a 2.5% average annual increase in
rent since 1980. Far more relevant is the 10.9% average annual increase in
property price [1] over the last six years.

[1]

> Median house price September 2012: $735k

> Median house price September 2018: $1.37M

> (1.37/0.735)^(1/6) = 1.109

[https://www.zillow.com/san-francisco-ca/home-
values/](https://www.zillow.com/san-francisco-ca/home-values/)

